# WR in Pyraminx



## antros (Mar 28, 2010)

Japan Open 2010
Yohei Oka 
1rnd 3,68 4,75 (2,96) 4,06 (6,47) avg 4,16
final (3,28) (4,84) 4,72 3,55 3,56 avg 3,94 

you are a great cuber, congratulations!


----------



## Forte (Mar 28, 2010)

sub4 :O

Crazy!


----------



## Inf3rn0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Intense!

Any videos around?


----------



## r_517 (Mar 28, 2010)

awesome!


----------



## Gunnar (Mar 28, 2010)

Wow, that's impressive!


----------



## Jani (Mar 28, 2010)

wtf sub 4 avg in pyraminx
AWESOME!!!


----------



## Carrot (Mar 28, 2010)

Damn he is consistent  but it's still beatable xD


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Mar 28, 2010)

Also close to WR single! That's pretty epic.


----------



## riffz (Mar 28, 2010)

Wow, kind of coincidental since Jai just set the NAR at TOSp


----------



## Basel (Mar 28, 2010)

Congratulations!!That is Awesome!


----------



## Yichen (Mar 28, 2010)

WOW GOD!


----------



## rahulkadukar (Mar 28, 2010)

Do you have any other results ?

Did Yumu break OH average ?


----------



## Piotr (Mar 28, 2010)




----------



## antros (Mar 28, 2010)

rahulkadukar said:


> Do you have any other results ?
> Did Yumu break OH average ?



http://jrca.cc/results/index.htm


----------



## Sebastian-1 (Mar 28, 2010)

Clock WRs!!!

*Yu Sajima*
*Average: 7.96 WR*
(7.09) 9.03 7.43 (9.43) 7.43

*Taki Sugimoto*
Average: 8.41
(DNF) 7.40 *(6.90 WR)* 8.18 9.66 

Both are sub-Kuti avg WR, and it was the oldest standing world record.

I read it in: http://jrca.cc/results/index.htm


----------



## TCUBER (Mar 28, 2010)

antros said:


> Japan Open 2010
> Yohei Oka
> 1rnd 3,68 4,75 (2,96) 4,06 (6,47) avg 4,16
> final (3,28) (4,84) 4,72 3,55 3,56 avg 3,94
> ...


Congrats that is pretty dang amazing. Sub 4 average? Thats CRAZY


----------



## Crazycubemom (Mar 28, 2010)

Piotr said:


>





Pio Pio, let's go !


----------



## qazefth (Mar 28, 2010)

Sub 3.. >.<


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Mar 28, 2010)

rahulkadukar said:


> Do you have any other results ?
> 
> Did Yumu break OH average ?



All the results are on WCA site now.


----------



## xFear of Napalm (Mar 28, 2010)

He's not a good cuber, he's a good pyramidal prismist.  lolololol


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Mar 28, 2010)

Yumu had 3 sub 11 averages


----------



## Crazycubemom (Mar 28, 2010)

xFear of Napalm said:


> He's not a good cuber, he's a good pyramidal prismist.  lolololol




Piots Kózka? not a good cuber? 3 times WR for Pyraminx? not good?

Have you ever have WR(s) in your life? lololololol


----------



## ben1996123 (Mar 28, 2010)

WOW!!!!!!!

And only 2nd ever official sub 3 pyraminx single!


----------



## TCUBER (Mar 28, 2010)

Wow and I thought Nakajima was fast


----------



## shelley (Mar 28, 2010)

*tetrahedroner


----------



## IamWEB (Mar 29, 2010)

TCUBER said:


> Wow and I thought Nakajima *was* fast



He *was* and can be, but he kind of stopped ~9 months ago...


----------



## Zarxrax (Mar 29, 2010)

What method was used to set this record? And does anyone know what brand of pyraminx he used?


----------



## TheChaosFenix (Jan 24, 2011)

Zarxrax said:


> What method was used to set this record? And does anyone know what brand of pyraminx he used?


 
The Pyraminx was an Edison, about the method... I'm actually trying to find out, and I would appreciate any kind of help.

Some say it was the OKA method (the two variants), but I think that's said only because of the cuber's (/pyramidal's XD) name.

I'm gonna send I'm a PM, an see if he replies, cause I think one can't base himself on just that

OFF TOPIC

I'm trying to find algs for the FP (Fan's Pyraminx Method/ Face-Permute Method)
It's basically Ortega applied to a Pyra. 
You can see some info of it here in "Advanced Methods"
If you could help me with this I would appreciate it a lot
Remember ether algs or a tutorial would do.


----------



## Zarxrax (Jan 24, 2011)

Wow, thanks for answering my nearly year-old question, lol


----------



## TheChaosFenix (Jan 24, 2011)

Zarxrax said:


> Wow, thanks for answering my nearly year-old question, lol


 
If I was an year-old cuber... XD

sry didnt notice the dates, Im just desperate on becoming good in the pyra now; I dont wanna limit myself to the 333 XP

edit:
so... any ideas where I can find the FP algs?


----------



## Tim Major (Jan 24, 2011)

TheChaosFenix said:


> so... any ideas where I can find the FP algs?


Afaik, I'm the only one who's generated them. I had most online, but my website kept ******* up.
http://www.jaapsch.net/puzzles/javascript/pyraminj.htm is the solver I used. I also generated about 80/208 algs for Major Permute. It's one look solves always xD
I suggest http://mzrg.com/rubik/solving/pyraminx/index.html method. There's about 30 "algs" though most are intuitive.

Edit: Here is all that was left: http://coolalgs.webs.com/pyraminx.htm


----------



## Shortey (Jan 24, 2011)

I think Vegard Seim Karstang has a list with FP algs aswell.


----------

